# are hankido and hapkido the same?



## Manny (Oct 17, 2012)

Are hapkido and hankido the same? for the things I've seen on youtube these martial artes are very similar in not the same. What are the diferences and the alikes?

Manny


----------



## iron_ox (Oct 17, 2012)

Manny said:


> Are hapkido and hankido the same? for the things I've seen on youtube these martial artes are very similar in not the same. What are the diferences and the alikes?
> 
> Manny



http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/88832-Hapkido-Hankido?highlight=hankido

you started the same thread two years ago...


----------



## Manny (Oct 17, 2012)

OK so hankido is more circular, almost like aikido.

Manny


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Manny said:


> OK so hankido is more circular, almost like aikido.
> 
> Manny



I think you will find that as you progress in Hapkido, you will learn it uses more circles.  I don't know why that isn't always taught sooner.


----------

